# First Oil Change



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

How many of you diesel drivers plan or have changed their oil before your car tells you it is ready to be serviced? Being somewhat anal I have always changed my oil the first time between 2 and 3K miles. I will likely do the same thing but am curious if any of you are doing or have done something similar. I need to read my manual but will ask if the 335d uses the same BMW synthetic oil as I have a dozen quarts in my garage and would like to use it but I do need to buy a filter as I am sure the filters that fit my Z4s30i will not fit the 335d, am I correct? Thanks again for all your advice to this NOOB.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

I changed mine around 2,000 miles.

The oil for the diesel is different from the gasoline engines. You can order an oil change kit from a place like getbmwparts if your dealer doesn't have good prices. My dealer has good prices on the oil. I believe it is Castrol 5w-30 SLX OE Professional, or something like that.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

First oil change was at 1,200 miles, followed by a second at 5,000 miles. I am on 7,500 mile oil change intervals going forward.

Also, the d oil needs to be LL-04 spec. Personally, I haven't seen a compelling reason to use an oil other than the BMW/Castrol oil that the dealer sells.

P.S.: Your d looks great! Of course I am biased toward black, whether Jet Black or Black Sapphire (my ex-E93 was BS).


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Your 'd requires BMW LL04 spec oil. PepBoys carries Mobil's version of this.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

There was a thread where a D owner had his factory delivered oil analyzed by Blackstone Labs. The lab came back with some data that suggested that it might have a break-in oil used at first fill. For that reason, I delayed my first oil change till 7,000 miles to let the break-in oil do it's job. If you search you can find the thread. Normally I would change first oil at 1-2 K miles.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Just ordered 8 quarts of "diesel oil" and a filter from my dealer. Paid $6.17/qt. with my BMWCCA discount. Will probably do the oil and filter change around 2500-3000 miles.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

dnaer said:


> There was a thread where a D owner had his factory delivered oil analyzed by Blackstone Labs. The lab came back with some data that suggested that it might have a break-in oil used at first fill. For that reason, I delayed my first oil change till 7,000 miles to let the break-in oil do it's job. If you search you can find the thread. Normally I would change first oil at 1-2 K miles.


The notion of break in oil for the d is false. From BMW literature dated October 2010: "During the break-in period of a new engine or parts of a reconditioned engine (new bearings, crankshaft, pistons, etc.) BMW engines do not require special break-in oils." This section is not referring to M engines, which have a separate oil protocol.

The low zddp oil mentioned in the reference thread is a Euro LL04 oil, and the Euro oil manufacturers are meeting LL04 with low ZDDP formulations. The oils on the market in the U.S. (Mobil) have higher levels of ZDDP, but still meet LL04.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

62Lincoln said:


> The notion of break in oil for the d is false. .


Yeah, that comment from Blackstone kinda shook a bit of my faith in Blackstone.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

rmorin49 said:


> Just ordered 8 quarts of "diesel oil" and a filter from my dealer. Paid $6.17/qt. with my BMWCCA discount. Will probably do the oil and filter change around 2500-3000 miles.


I wish my dealership gave a BMWCCA discount. SLX is $11/quart at the dealership so I buy Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 for $7.95.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> I wish my dealership gave a BMWCCA discount. SLX is $11/quart at the dealership so I buy Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 for $7.95.


FWIW, I think the getbmparts place sells an oil change kit postpaid with SLX oil and filter for around $95 or so. Add in the tax for the M-1 and it's probably within ten bucks or so.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Penguin said:


> FWIW, I think the getbmparts place sells an oil change kit postpaid with SLX oil and filter for around $95 or so. Add in the tax for the M-1 and it's probably within ten bucks or so.


I checked today and the oil change kit for the 335d is on sale for $91 including shipping. I am paying just under $70 but I do have to pick it up.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

rmorin49 said:


> I checked today and the oil change kit for the 335d is on sale for $91 including shipping. I am paying just under $70 but I do have to pick it up.


Thanks for the price update. FYI for others, the 335d and the X35d are the same oil change kit from them.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Penguin said:


> FWIW, I think the getbmparts place sells an oil change kit postpaid with SLX oil and filter for around $95 or so. Add in the tax for the M-1 and it's probably within ten bucks or so.


I have to update my statement. I checked yesterday and my dealership once again recognizes the BMWCCA 10% discount which equates to $~6/quart of SLX.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

NAPA has Valvoline SynPower 5W40 on sale right now for $4.99/qt. This meets the BMW LL04 spec.


----------



## dtgreco (Jan 14, 2011)

It's not good to switch brand or grades of oil the formulations wont mix and they will put sludge in your engine u can't buy what ever syn oil that is on sale

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I change mine at twice the CBS interval. In my case that is every 6500 miles. I did the first change a little early - around 4500 miles. I use either OEM castrol or Lubromoly 5W30 LL-04 approved. The OEM oil does seem fairly competitive.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

d geek said:


> NAPA has Valvoline SynPower 5W40 on sale right now for $4.99/qt. This meets the BMW LL04 spec.


Thanks. Great price for a BMW approved oil.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

dtgreco said:


> It's not good to switch brand or grades of oil the formulations wont mix and they will put sludge in your engine u can't buy what ever syn oil that is on sale
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


This really isn't true any longer. LL04 is LL04. There may be slight variations in the formulation but the end results should be similar.


----------



## dtgreco (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea but the different oil company's use different cleaning formulas that don't mix well between brands

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

dtgreco said:


> Yea but the different oil company's use different cleaning formulas that don't mix well between brands
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


I think the idea here is to change the oil, not mix oil. When I change the oil, there is almost no oil left in the engine. I put back about 7 3/4 qts. If there is mixing, it is nothing to worry about.

What is the worse for the engine: 1) Running a interval of 12K miles on the same oil 2) Changing the oil at 6K miles that is not Castrol brand?


----------

